# Peacock Cichlid



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey folks,

i was wondering what do you'll think about me getting a male peacock cichlid for the 55? will he be ok with the current stock list? please check signature for list.

thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Zakk is this a lake malawi peacock? If so, I don't think it's a good idea for several reasons. First- it is a hard water fish. Most of your other fish are soft water species. I don't remember what kind of water you have (you've probably discussed that before, my apologies). Hopefully you have soft water. Secondly- all malawi cichlid are very social and need other malawi cichlids around. The peacock will be in constant motion and will disturb your less active SA cichlids. I just don't like mixing fish from different parts of the world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

makes sense ron and yes i have softer water with a pH range of 7.2 to 7.5. guess the peacock is out of the question.  guess i'll stick to apistogrammas!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with ron. Peacocks are harder water fish and their diet is a bit different from Angels and the fish you have in the 55g. Apistos would be a much better choice!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Zakk, apistos would be a good choice for you. Many will do well in your water as is. It would also be easy to lower the PH for the more delicate "black/white water species. Another possibility are the west african cichlids. The common kribensis is one. The jewels you talked about a few days ago are also west africans. There are many others. These are my favorite fish!!!!


----------

